# New to the forum.



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello, I just joined the forum, so I thought I'd say hello. I've been playing flute for about 3 years now, but I studied music extensively as an undergraduate in college. I play a Pearl Dolcé flute, and my favorite composers are Takemitsu, Messiaen, and Debussy. 

Best,


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm pretty familiar with Takemitsu myself...I especially enjoy his piano works.


----------



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, I love the piano stuff as well. I have Noriko Ogawa doing his piano stuff; it's very meditative music.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

It's not surprising that if you are into Takemitsu that you'd also be into Messiaen and Debussy...those were two of Takemitsu's favorites.


----------



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, I guess for me it's more of an aesthetic philosophy I suppose.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

So you are an admirer of avant-garde music?


----------



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love, love, love to play the flute! But darn it, whenever I pick one up it steadfastly refuses to make a sound. Not the slightest sickly "hoo". Only a vague sound of distant wind. 

I respect any musician who can play wind, brass or bowed strings. These things seem infinitely harder than plucking a string or pressing a key.

I know a couple of Takemitsu pieces. I really need to become acquainted with Messiaen since so many recommend him.

Welcome. I look forward to your input.


----------



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

I just realized that you're in San Diego. What part? I used to live in La Mesa.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I cannot claim to be a huge fan of the musical avant-garde by any stretch, but I will say I enjoy Takemitsu sometimes.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Tockley said:


> I just realized that you're in San Diego. What part? I used to live in La Mesa.


La Mesa...the Jewel of the Hills! I live in Lakeside.


----------



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I'm a little partial but I would have to suggest checking out "Le Merle Noir" by Messiaen Weston. I'm fairly certain you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> La Mesa...the Jewel of the Hills! I live in Lakeside.


Hmm... Jewel of the hills... I must have been in the OTHER La Mesa.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Tockley said:


> Hmm... Jewel of the hills... I must have been in the OTHER La Mesa.


Hahaha, well, there is only one La Mesa I know of, and thats the city's nickname. Where do you live now?

(There is another member on this forum, Joe Green, who also lives here.)


----------



## Tockley (Jun 27, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Hahaha, well, there is only one La Mesa I know of, and thats the city's nickname. Where do you live now?
> 
> (There is another member on this forum, Joe Green, who also lives here.)


I live in San Gabriel Valley now, up here in L.A.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah, very good.

Well, I hope that you'll enjoy our little forum here. Some of our members are kind of wacky and sometimes tensions can be a little high when the discussions get spirited, but for the most part, this is a very friendly place and you'll certainly learn a thing or two.

Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Tockley said:


> Hello, I just joined the forum, so I thought I'd say hello. I've been playing flute for about 3 years now, but I studied music extensively as an undergraduate in college. I play a Pearl Dolcé flute, and my favorite composers are Takemitsu, Messiaen, and Debussy.
> 
> Best,


Nice! another Messiaen fan.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> La Mesa...the Jewel of the Hills! I live in Lakeside.


Mmmh, I was going to question that...but then I realized I was thinking of El Cajon.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

JoeGreen said:


> Mmmh, I was going to question that...but then I realized I was thinking of El Cajon.


El Cajon lies between La Mesa and Lakeside...down in a hole. How apt.


----------

